# how does threadless create their tshirts? transfers? silk screen?



## box1920 (Dec 6, 2011)

hi always wondered how does threadless create their tees.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

box1920 said:


> hi always wondered how does threadless create their tees.


They are all screen printed. 

It usually says which screen printing technique is used right on the design page:


----------



## box1920 (Dec 6, 2011)

how can we compete with such methods of printing if all i have are inkjet heat transfers? what can i do that they cannot do?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

box1920 said:


> how can we compete with such methods of printing if all i have are inkjet heat transfers? what can i do that they cannot do?


@box1920 I'm not sure you want to get into a situation where you are trying to "compete" with threadless.

They are their own 10+ year established company running a specific kind of business (crowdsourcing designs)

There are lots of online t-shirt stores. I'm not sure they are all necessarily _in competition with_ threadless.

If you want to start an online clothing store with your own original designs, I'd suggest a couple of things:

1) Forget about threadless and do you own thing.

2) Don't use inkjet transfers. They don't have the same quality as the t-shirts you see in retail stores or most online t-shirt stores. That is done by screen printing and most online t-shirt shops (including threadless), don't do their own screen printing. They hire a printer to print the designs.

To answer your question:



> what can i do that they cannot do?


You can do full color photograph prints one at a time. 

You can do on demand personalization of individual t-shirts one at a time.

You haven't really explained what your business model is or what you're trying to actually get done, so it's hard to give you more specific answers


----------



## Jimmy12349 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Rodney,

I am interested in printing full colour photographs one at a time and on demand personalization of individual t-shirts one at a time.

Can you tell me how this would work though, as from what I understand you have to have a run of normally at least 10 prints.... ?

Many thanks

Jim P


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

box1920 said:


> how can we compete with such methods of printing if all i have are inkjet heat transfers? what can i do that they cannot do?


You can make a small quantity of shirts. Inkjet cannot deliver the quality of screen printing. It's just not possible. 

How can you compete? Build a business relationship with a contract screen printer that provides quality work and have them do your printing.


----------

